# split gone bad - need advice



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

This is what I would do. Shake the bees off the frames with all the capped brood and syrup and return those frames to the parent hive. Get two new frames full of capped brood and put them in the split. Introduce a new mated queen and do not do anything like poking a hole through the candy plug, just remove the cork. The bees need and want a queen. They will accept her. As the new capped brood emerges, the new queen will have room to lay. Get the two honey frames out as well and only leave the feeder. Fill the blanks with drawn comb if you have it or foundation if you do not. To get some drawn comb, rinse the syrup out of a frame with a sprayer and shake it dry. I do this with fermented honey frames from SHB.


----------



## roberto487 (Sep 22, 2012)

The new queen maybe in the group of bees or hiding on the sides of the hives. Virgins are hard to spot, they are runny and like to hide. What you can try is put a frame of fresh eggs and larva and check again the next day for queen cells. If you find queencells then the hive is queenless. If there is no queencells, then there is a queen in it.


----------



## TJames (Aug 11, 2018)

Thank you for your responses. Sorry for the delay, been working a lot of hours recently and got rain last week so xouldnt go into the hive. Actually, Im going to take both suggestions. I have swapped out two syrup filled frames with two brood filled frames in hopes that I just missed seeing the new queen. When I go back in another week and a half if i dont see any new eggs or young larvae I figure there is no queen and will order one for replacement. If there is a queen in there immediate problem solved. Gonna be hard to wait that long.......


----------

